# 1983 UR Quattro brake lines



## Tony Attard (Apr 27, 2012)

Good morning everyone.

I need to replace the original brake lines on 83 URQ and I am considering using Stainless Steel braided lines. Does anyone have a recommendation as to where to purchace a set?? Any particular brand?? Is it worth going to braided lines?? 

I would appreciate any suggestion(s) in the way of a phone No. , a site to goto etc. Thanks much in advance.

Tony: 83 URQ; 2008 A3, S-line.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi!
You can check with 034 motorsport, 2 bennett for aftermarket stuff.
AutohouseAZ amongst many other places for stock replacement parts.


----------



## Tony Attard (Apr 27, 2012)

*Brake lines*

Thank for the info. regarding the brake lines.

ACA


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Good luck!
Please please please post up a picture of your car!!


----------



## Tony Attard (Apr 27, 2012)

*photo of my car*

Sep,
I appologize for not responding sooner. I will take a photos of may car and post them to the site. Thank you again.


ACA


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Awesome!!!

I'm looking forward to seeing it, :beer:


----------



## Tony Attard (Apr 27, 2012)

*1983 Audi UR*

Sep, as promised.

Tony



https://mail.google.com/mail/ca/u/0...4&disp=safe&realattid=c58f6f9f37066ee2_0.1&zw


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Link no worky


----------



## Tony Attard (Apr 27, 2012)

*1983 Audi URQ Pictures*

Sep,

I tried to upload my photos, but I could not find a way to do it. Can I e-mail them to you directly?? Thank you and sorry for the inconvenience.



Tony


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes! That would be great!!
thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## Tony Attard (Apr 27, 2012)

*Photos*

Sepp,

How do up load photos at this site??

ACA


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

The pics need to be uploaded/hosted on photobucket or imgur etc...
And then you can take the image info and post it in between the img lines.










hope this helps!


----------

